
Apple's Strange Obsession with Fragility - jkbr
https://www.fastcodesign.com/3063533/apples-strange-obsession-with-fragility?utm_content=buffercf9e9&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
natch
>If you want to keep your jet-black iPhone's shell beautiful...

"Beautiful" is a matter of interpretation, and the author's interpretation is
a little bit kooky. Some people recognize that real world objects can show
signs of use and still be beautiful. Apparently the author of the article is
not one of those people.

------
ctdonath
Apple is in a bit of a quandary, practically required to create stunning high-
price exteriors which nearly all users immediately hide with a cheap case. May
as well run with it and apply a suitable disclaimer (to wit "do what you're
going to do anyway - put a case on it").

------
bruxa
And here I am, dropped my Chinese brand phone over a dozen times with only a
few scratches as punishment.

And hey, it still works as it did on day one. Not saying IPhone or Samsung are
a bad brand by no means, hell... I'd probably own one if I had the money to
buy it... but still.

